# filtration for a planted tank



## shriyans (Mar 19, 2008)

hi all! i m new to fish forums as well as planted hobby. 
i m setting up a new planted tank and using my old tank that has a sump connected to it. i was thinking is it ok to use a sump with a planted tank with co2 injection as sump tends to oxygenate water. pls help


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That would work fine as long as you avoid using any trickle features. Trickling eliminates CO2 very rapidly, you see. You could still use trickling if you just had to, but you'd have to use a lot more CO2.


----------



## shriyans (Mar 19, 2008)

thanx for the reply buddy. but trickle and sump is allmost the same thing. bot oxygenate the water. wat do u say?


----------



## audzter (Oct 29, 2007)

just use live plants so you can balance the CO2 and the oxygen.


----------

